

Ask YC: having trouble making apps fast worldwide (in India now) - petervandijck

Technical question. I know how to make an app scale (use EC2, smart coding), I know how to make it fairly responsive (cache stuff, etc).&#60;p&#62;But I'm in India now and my sites are really quite slow. They're not slow when accessed from Europe/US. Google is not slow. My sites are though. Why is that? The server is not loaded. The database is not loaded.&#60;p&#62;And how can you make your apps fast worldwide? How do you measure it? What are the cheap ways of doing it?&#60;p&#62;Tnx!!
======
petervandijck
For example, Facebook is damn crazy fast here in India. My sites just load
reaaal slow (lots of seconds more than usual, the normal is like half a
second). It's not just the slow connections here, it's not server load. It
must be distance to the server. But how can I fix that, on a budget?

~~~
jacquesm
find a hosting service somewhere, run your own proxy and gzip everything on
passthrough ?

Shut off image loading ?

Adblocker ?

Local proxy with a fat cache ?

Lots of stuff is dynamic though, for those only the gzip trick will work.

